# Ariens 10000 yawns...



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

About 8 to 10 inches of fluff in S.E. Mass. today. Old Mom used to clear it with a broom. Me, I fired up the 7/24 Ariens 10000. At half throttle it cleared it with a yawn. Gotta have some fun, right? MH


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

If you crack a smile any time when blowing snow, you must be doing something right. 

Ken


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> About 8 to 10 inches of fluff in S.E. Mass. today. Old Mom used to clear it with a broom. Me, I fired up the 7/24 Ariens 10000. At half throttle it cleared it with a yawn. Gotta have some fun, right? MH


Same here in S.E. Mass. My 1969 Ariens at half throttle cleared my driveway with ease this morning. Even cleared the road area by my neighbors where the slushy plow snow was just for fun!


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

we got gypped out of our fair share in central mass. only received 1"-2". but still snow-blowed


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

This storm missed us here in western MA we got nothing! It stinks I wanted to move some white stuff! Looks like we have to look forward to Feb and March for the snow.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I was making my first pass this morning and to my surprise my blower was only throwing the light snow 15 feet. When I looked down at the controls I realized I hadn't given it any throttle yet...15 feet at idle...I'll take that.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

We're glad to see that you are having fun with your Ariens snow blowers. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I feel totally ripped off too! They were saying 14 in he for us on Long Island, I ended up with about 4-5 inches. I was wandering the neighborhood trying to have some fun. That powder snow doesn't do too far at all, what a let down. But the old Tecumseh purred along, so I'm not really complaining...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

We got 2 1/4 here. I still fired up my 69 to give it a run. Just did the walks and some of the driveway. Did the rest of drive with the truck .


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

We got just a couple last night but the winds are kicking hard and drifting it high.... should be fun!


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

SW ON has not received snow for over two weeks and me with my 2014 Ariens deluxe ready to go, just very cold -15 C


----------

